# dwc leaf problem



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 3, 2010)

i have 2 bagseed that iam  just growing as experiments and 1 royal kush and 1 LA woman that im gonna keep. but the bag seeds have been sitting in ph'd water for nearly 3weeks and would that make my leaves turn yellowish brownish. i started my kush and LA woman 1 week after the bagseeds thats why they only got ph'd water for the 3 weeks but now that my kush and LA are 2 weeks old i added some ff gb and bb 1/4 strenght. im using a 10gal resv filled with 8gal temp is high 70's low 80's my water temp is 74f thxs


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 3, 2010)

3 weeks and just now starting nutes..have ya any pics?  sounds like ya need more Grow Big..I use FF  at full strength..be good


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 3, 2010)

but my ff grow big is for soil thats why im use 1/4 strenght and i got a camera but no usb cord suxs


----------



## loolagigi (Mar 3, 2010)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

If I have plants in my DWC I have nutes :aok:

no nutes and your plant will turn yellow

You do have an air pump running 24/7 right?


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 4, 2010)

yes i have the air pump on 24/7 duck... and i will try and post pics soon


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thinking more nutes also....................


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 4, 2010)

okay im doing a res change tonight so ill add a little more nute's..... 
 UPDATE 2 dead leafs but still growing strong


----------

